# Just a few more pics of my lot!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Look at that cute face!









'let me whisper you something'









you talking to me?









I'm asleep!

















I want to be weighed again!









Hello









Dixie and the puppies









The cats were feeling left out!









Feeding time is less messy now!









Lucky

















Patch and the ball









What's that?!









It's mine!









Ruby









Ruby and Dave









Smoky









x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

They are all so cute...lovely pics.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG they have grown so much looks like they are great fun and very healthy, you have done a great job with them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely pics, theyre looking Great!!:yesnod:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hasn't Ruby got a wise old face on her!! I don't usually go for bitches but she's just lovely! I could scoop her up and steal her!!!


----------



## pinkabell_87 (Dec 9, 2008)

awww arent they so cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol love to one on his back asleep so cute


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

carol said:


> lol love to one on his back asleep so cute


*lol i was think exactly the same..Great pictures and i love the one of all of the puppies..*


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I know, I was just looking at the pics from the day they were born, I can't believe how they have changed!

Dave is great, I am trying not to give him special atention more than the others but its so hard cos I want to bond with him.

He is good though, he will settle when he is away from his littermates, and he wants to follow us about the house, he's ben for a wander downstairs. Lol

They all love the bath- exept patch (he's a big baby really), and they love their food.. It's great to watch them playing 

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I want Lucky, pleeeze(just gotta get rid of oh first). Aren't they all getting huge, how old are they now?


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

What brill pictures ,they are all lovely puppies,look as if they are doing well and really happy little things .suz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous and all so different, very very cute,x


----------

